# No$GBA method to play most games!



## Costello (Jul 13, 2004)

Some people have found a way to make most game work with the powerful emulator *No$GBA 1.9*! Here are some screenshots from Zelda: The Four Swords in-game! For those who don't know anything about No$GBA, I suggest to read today's news!





Post your comments and pictures in this thread!

*Here is a short tutorial:*
- run No$GBA.exe
- pick a GBA image (no ZIP)
- go to "Options" / "Emulation setup"
- increase the number of "Emulated Gameboys"
- in "Link Gamepaks", set "Gamepaks in all GBA"
- in "Reset/Startup Entrypoint", set "GBA BIOS (Nintendo logo")
- put the GBA BIOS file in the emulator's folder, and rename it to "gba.rom"
- click OK, you should then see 2 GBA screens side by side
- right click on the left window, click on "Link" so that the window comes back to normal.
- then redo the right-click and click "Link" , and here we go, the 2nd gameboy does boot!
Also check that you have the right version of the GBA BIOS (there are 2 different dumps).
Enjoy


----------



## Costello (Jul 13, 2004)




----------



## Pikaash2586 (Jul 13, 2004)

Horray! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can finally play that darn game >_>


----------



## jumpman17 (Jul 13, 2004)

Kirby And The Amazing Mirror





Digimon Racing





F-Zero: GP Legend





Crash Nitro Kart





Dragonball Z: Taiketsu


----------



## TyrianCubed (Jul 13, 2004)

Wow!!!
Great news indeed!!
I don't have the GBA BIOS TS2, is it the right one?


----------



## Costello (Jul 13, 2004)

*cough... cough** can't... give... gba bios... illegal ... *cough*

Fifa 2004 (buggy? yeah look at the 2nd gba screen: Barça - real: 96-21 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehe)





Duke Nukem





Street Fighter 2 Revival





Toca World Touring Cars





ChessMasters


----------



## Pikaash2586 (Jul 14, 2004)

*Cough*Thank you*Cough*

I always needed one... >_>


----------



## Nuclear_Ghost (Jul 14, 2004)

unfortunately Advance Wars 2 crashes


----------



## TyrianCubed (Jul 14, 2004)

*cough*thanks, you're great mate*cough cough*

Another question...now the problem is how to make a battery file .sav made in VBA to work with no$?
Or I have to play pokemon with no$, starting from the beginning?


----------



## Gaisuto (Jul 14, 2004)

You know you guys can get rid of that Darkness the Emulator leaves right?


----------



## Nuclear_Ghost (Jul 14, 2004)

TyrianCubed you must rename the .sav file from VBA to the rom name of the rom you are using
then put it in the BATTERY sub dir of No$GBA


----------



## TyrianCubed (Jul 14, 2004)

Thanks Nuclear Ghost, but I've alreadt done it and it seems not to work, sadly


----------



## Youkai (Jul 14, 2004)

open the game in VBA and export the sav into the Batery folder of the No$GBA 

for me this method wored perfectly (i tried it with Megaman 4)

P.S a tipp ) i made a sav with the No$ and copied the name to my exported VBA Sav


----------



## TyrianCubed (Jul 14, 2004)

Thanks a lot Youkai, I'm trying it


----------



## Deleted_11405 (Jul 14, 2004)

have played them all   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (thats not true)


----------



## Gaisuto (Jul 14, 2004)

Mario Golf: Advance Tour crashes upon loading it.


----------



## GoodKupo (Jul 14, 2004)

I wish i know how to get a sceenshot of on the entire window of no$gba.This is the best i can i do




Just ignore the little scribble.


----------



## AngelHunter (Jul 14, 2004)

How do you change the colors to the original colors you see in VBA. I don't like LCD.


----------



## GoodKupo (Jul 14, 2004)

Go to Options > Emulation > Check Video Intensity and change it to VBA ( bright).


----------



## TyrianCubed (Jul 14, 2004)

Bad news, it doesn't work,,,it says "game data erased" at starting, and doesn't show any saved game


----------



## GoodKupo (Jul 14, 2004)

Use save states.


----------



## Gaisuto (Jul 14, 2004)

Wee! No Darkness


----------



## GoodKupo (Jul 14, 2004)

QUOTE(CI254 @ Jul 13 2004 said:


> Wee! No Darkness


Was that before you change the Video Intensity to VBA?


----------



## Gaisuto (Jul 14, 2004)

Nope n.n

If you noticed I said there was a way to change the Brightness before they said how to.


----------



## TyrianCubed (Jul 14, 2004)

Good Kupo, how could I use VBA .sgm save states witn no$? I don't think it's possible, and what I wanted to do is use a save made in VBA with no$.


----------



## Youkai (Jul 14, 2004)

1. 
... hmm could you send me these sav files that aren t working ? if possible than plz send by mail [email protected]

2. 
Prince if Tennis Gold version works with the emu too but sometimes there are some nice bugs like that all charas are free to chose

sry that i have no picture but i don t know where to upload


----------



## Gaisuto (Jul 14, 2004)

Wanted to add that. Wee.


----------



## GoodKupo (Jul 14, 2004)

QUOTE(TyrianCubed @ Jul 13 2004 said:


> and what I wanted to do is use a save made in VBA with no$.


If you notice in the battery folder in the no$gba dic you will see it take 2 .save files.One .sav and a .sv2.The .svv2 is for support( i think).


----------



## Youkai (Jul 14, 2004)

QUOTE(GoodKupo @ Jul 14 2004 said:


> QUOTE(TyrianCubed @ Jul 13 2004 said:
> 
> 
> > and what I wanted to do is use a save made in VBA with no$.
> ...


thats not true .... the sv2 file is for the second screen ... with just one sav file you can just load the first screen ( so it was for me )


----------



## TyrianCubed (Jul 14, 2004)

That's right, the sav is for the first gba emulated, the sv2 is for the second gba linked to the first.
PS: Youkai, I wrote you a mail


----------



## Nuclear_Ghost (Jul 14, 2004)

I personally know how TyrianCubed feels, he probably has the same problem I do which is
I have save games on the orig MUGS release.  Because I wanted to play so bad I just used
the Save States to go through.  Until there is a converter or something I think i'm outta luck.


----------



## Gaisuto (Jul 14, 2004)

Yes, I am bored.


----------



## TyrianCubed (Jul 14, 2004)

ROFL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



CI254 that pic is too funny!
PS: you sure are bored


----------



## Youkai (Jul 14, 2004)

um .... is it possible to control all of these with one keybord ?????

P.S i send you a reply TyrianCubed / i try to dload the i version but i don t know if it is the same you have ... hmm would be better if you send the rom if it doesn t work with the one i m dloading


----------



## nl255 (Jul 14, 2004)

I was wondering why this is newsworthy.  Is no$gba that much better than visualboy advance or something?


----------



## GoodKupo (Jul 14, 2004)

QUOTE(Youkai @ Jul 13 2004 said:


> um .... is it possible to control all of these with one keybord ?????


Maybe just 3 gba.


----------



## TyrianCubed (Jul 14, 2004)

@nl255: the fact is that before no other emu allowed you to play with multiple gba linked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@Youkai, I'm trying to send the file via email


----------



## DeMoN (Jul 14, 2004)

Pity that DBZ SuperSonic Warriors doesn't work.


----------



## Gaisuto (Jul 14, 2004)

QUOTE(DemonStar @ Jul 14 2004 said:


> Pity that DBZ SuperSonic Warriors doesn't work.Â Â


Did you miss my pictures towards the top? Supersonic Warriors is the third game, under Sonic Battle.


----------



## Turmoil (Jul 14, 2004)

Anyone managed to properly get a joybad/joystick to work? The setup for it is very confusing and I just cant seem to get it to work. Up and down for the life of me wont work =(


----------



## Gaisuto (Jul 14, 2004)

Your the fourth person to complain about the Up/Down thing Turmoil. No one has found a fix yet.


----------



## Turmoil (Jul 14, 2004)

I am, I thought they were refering to up and down not working on a keyboard as a result with the conflict of a gamepad being enabled, didnt read anything on anyone mentioning problems with getting the gamepad to actually work or set up... guess I will have another look =/


----------



## lutomes (Jul 14, 2004)

I tried using a snespad (ive got one wired up) but when I try to install the driver it just says some "memory messed up" error and crashes.

Hopefully that will get fixed up in a new version or something.

[edit]
Just though I would mention that it does work as a joypad using ntpad drivers. And it works as a joypad fine - except for the up/down errors that everyone is having. Maybe thats what messes up the snespad nocash driver.

[edit2]
I also noticed that the joypad setup is for player 1 only. You cant enable it seperately for player 2. Its a shame though, and like I said hopefully will get improved on in the next version.


----------



## ACaed (Jul 14, 2004)

Shame Forgotten isn't working on VBA anymore. Can you imagine the link capability of no$gba with the compatibility of VBA? Tis a shame indeed...


----------



## jeffkong (Jul 14, 2004)

No$gba has pretty good compatibility, nearly as good as VBA.
I would prefer VBA to have link because of all it's features, (like zip support) and all my saves are for it.

Go to http://work.typo3.work.de/nocash/gba.htm to see it's official site.

I found this very interesting:
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Supporting the no$gba project*
If somebody would like to help me on the nocash project, here's a list of some things that'd be useful to me:
- a SP console (the GBA with backlight)
- a DS console (the new gameboy with two screens)
- technical DS programming specifications
- a game cartridge with FLASH backup memory (a real cartridge, not a rom-image)
- bug reports (detailed info please: say what does not work in which situations)
And, someone doing support for no$gba freeware users - if somebody would want to reply questions per email would be great, or if somebody would run a no$gba forum on his server - something that helps people whom want to use no$gba without knowing anything about computers...
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

So this person has interest in the DS... hmm... looks like some news for the DS section.  Seems that DS emulation is now very likely to come true.


----------



## bandidoquest (Jul 14, 2004)

where do I get the BIOS?


----------



## Gaisuto (Jul 14, 2004)

We can't give the BIOs, sorry.

*coughlookinanotherpostcough*


----------



## jeffkong (Jul 14, 2004)

Look at a previous post by Costello, the one with *cough* *cough* in it.

The bios is ESSENTIAL to play linked games.  If you don't have it DBZ Supersonic warriors, Zelda Four Swords, and many other games will not work.  The emulator will just crash.

You NEED the bios.


----------



## Gaisuto (Jul 14, 2004)

Some games, such as Advance Wars 2 and Mario Golf: will crash eitherway.


----------



## jeffkong (Jul 14, 2004)

Could someone post a list of multiplayer GBA games?

I found some very interesting information at another topic about this.  It is possible to transfer VBA file saves to No$gba

To get save games from VBA to work, rename the .sav file to the name of the
rom and drop it into the BATTERY dir of No$GBA, to use it also on player 2 copy it and give it the extention .sv2 example V-MONRA2.SAV and V-MONRA2.SV2.


----------



## KrAjO720 (Jul 14, 2004)

this is i think one of the best news about gba emulation... anyway, its the first one, and i think its working near perfect to be the first one... maybe this things will be corrected in the future... for now, going to play multiplayer


----------



## el_venga (Jul 14, 2004)

this is the best news since the first working gba emulator came out! im so excited to play super sonic warriors, i like the jap ver over the US one. im so happy!!! i still cant believe it!!!
Forgotten has been kicked out the top1 spot by Martin Korth.


----------



## Yokimari (Jul 14, 2004)

Slow but yay


----------



## Dark_Lord Malik (Jul 14, 2004)

Yay! But I Have one question that can i transfer The Data from Golden Sun 1 To Golden Sun 2? I cannot use the password feature cuz the passwords are too big and i want to have my save transfered too golden sun 2 not a password.


----------



## El Bastardo (Jul 14, 2004)

I can remember many people thinking of themselves they are the all knowing when Zelda came out they said about GBA emulators: It will NEVVVER EVER WORK playing zelda because multiplayer will never work. To all of them: HAAAA HAAAAAAA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!


----------



## jeffkong (Jul 14, 2004)

QUOTE(Dark_Lord Malik @ Jul 14 2004 said:


> Yay! But I Have one question that can i transfer The Data from Golden Sun 1 To Golden Sun 2? I cannot use the password feature cuz the passwords are too big and i want to have my save transfered too golden sun 2 not a password.


No, because you can only link games that are exactly the same.
So, for example, Pokemon Sapphire can't link to Pokemon Ruby.

Just use the password, it's the exact same thing, all your stats will be transfered.


----------



## booya42301 (Jul 14, 2004)

anyone tried it with pokemon Yet?


----------



## Lord Patamon (Jul 14, 2004)

YAY!! I always wanted to play Zelda 4 swords


----------



## mynimal (Jul 14, 2004)

Do you have to play it with one keyboard? Or is/will it be possible to connect through the internet via IP in the future?


----------



## jeffkong (Jul 14, 2004)

QUOTE(Ahi @ Jul 14 2004 said:


> Do you have to play it with one keyboard? Or is/will it be possible to connect through the internet via IP in the future?


You could use gamepads, and the keyboard.

The creator of No$gba has not said anything about adding LAN, or internet support.  It may be added in the future, or it may not be.
Nobody knows.

Also I found out the key to speed up the game, like in VBA.  Press the + key on the number pad.


----------



## TyrianCubed (Jul 14, 2004)

QUOTE(booya42301 @ Jul 14 2004 said:


> anyone tried it with pokemon Yet?


Yes, I'm doing it but I still can't make my save made in VBA to work in No$. Anyway I tried to emulate two pokemon ruby linked and it works. I can't tell if it works in the pokemon center too because not having the sav the game starts from beginning. Youkai is helping me with this one.


----------



## |Wolf| (Jul 14, 2004)

very nice emulator 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It work fine for me. The only bug is I don't have any people in the office who want to play with me using the link feature


----------



## jeffkong (Jul 14, 2004)

QUOTE(TyrianCubed @ Jul 14 2004 said:


> QUOTE(booya42301 @ Jul 14 2004 said:
> 
> 
> > anyone tried it with pokemon Yet?
> ...


I can't get it to work either.  In a previous post I posted how to transfer saves, but that's from someone else who claimed to have got it to work.

I don't know though.  I can't get it to work, you can't get it to work.  I don't think it works.  The person probably just assumed it would.


----------



## Youkai (Jul 14, 2004)

QUOTE(TyrianCubed @ Jul 14 2004 said:


> QUOTE(booya42301 @ Jul 14 2004 said:
> 
> 
> > anyone tried it with pokemon Yet?
> ...


sry i tried but i couldn't get it to work ... yust god knows why.

Thats sort of surprising my saves worked ALL ( all i tried )  perfectly ...

P.S i tried to open the sav with VBA and that was hard too .... may the Emulators have problems with italian games ...


----------



## satanikz (Jul 14, 2004)

OUAHHHHHH it's very very very very cool !!!! 12 players possible !!! OMG !!!! for zelda four sword 2players it's cool but 4 player it's extremily cool !!!!


----------



## TyrianCubed (Jul 14, 2004)

No problem Youkai, thanks anyway for the help. I don't think it's because the rom is Itlaian, maybe it could be the save format of the pokemon games, that in past gave me problems even to make it work from VBA to flashcart and viceversa.
If someone achieves to make a pokemon vba battery to work in no$ please drop a line to let us know


----------



## MattyXB (Jul 14, 2004)

Can I Save in Four Sword normal? Or only with SaveState from the Emulator?

When I Quit and Start the game all is gone. The normale Zelda (A Link to the Past) Save, I think, because the names are there too. But I can't Save by Four Swords.


----------



## jeffkong (Jul 14, 2004)

QUOTE(MattyXB @ Jul 14 2004 said:


> Can I Save in Four Sword normal? Or only with SaveState from the Emulator?
> 
> When I Quit and Start the game all is gone. The normale Zelda (A Link to the Past) Save, I think, because the names are there too. But I can't Save by Four Swords.


Mine saves normally.

It depends on what release you have, if it doesn't save you many need to use the save fix available at http://gbatemp.net/?act=ST&f=4&t=19713&...iew=getlastpost

Check http://gbadat.risorse.com/ for more patches, and dat files for GBA among other systems.  According to the dat the perfect Zelda Four Swords games should be

0776 - Legend of Zelda, The - A Link to the Past & Four Swords (U).gba" size 8388608 crc 8E91CD13
0883 - Legend of Zelda, The - A Link to the Past & Four Swords (E) (M5).gba" size 8388608 crc 5A164321
0900 - Zelda no Densetsu - Kamigami no Triforce & 4tsu no Tsurugi (J).gba" size 8388608 crc 81E42BEE

You can check if you have it by right clicking a zipped rom, and choosing properties.  The GBAtemp IRC channel usually has the roms in accordance to the latest dat.

I recommend others try playing Shining Soul 1 and 2 if you like Zelda Four Swords.  It's 4 players simultaneously; it reminds me of Phantasy Star Online.  Kind of like Zelda Four Swords but with more RPG elements.


----------



## MattyXB (Jul 14, 2004)

Ok, thanks. (U) & (E) Version is by me wrong. So I search the right CRC's and try it again. I have try only the (E) Version, because I like to play it in german.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But strange, that the Game Save by A Link to the Past. Maybe I do only something wrong? 

How can I save by Four Swords normaly? Must I only Quit the Emulator and it Save? Or must I press Start, Select or something like that?


----------



## jeffkong (Jul 14, 2004)

QUOTE(MattyXB @ Jul 14 2004 said:


> Ok, thanks. (U) & (E) Version is by me wrong. So I search the right CRC's and try it again.
> 
> But strange, that the Game Save by A Link to the Past. Maybe I do only something wrong?
> 
> How can I save by Four Swords normaly? Must I only Quit the Emulator and it Save? Or must I press Start, Select or something like that?


Does it save your name?  If it saves that much then it probably saves everything else.  There is probably a place  on Zelda Four Swords to save at that you haven't found.

You also don't need the EXACT CRC and size for the games to work perfectly.  Many involve patching with several patchs, some I think are unavailable, to get to the "perfect" or best rom according to the dat.

If the game saves, then it's fine.


----------



## profeten (Jul 14, 2004)

hmm ..think i stick with VBA ..it's much faster and u can use fullscreen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ..looks like fullscreen cant be done with this emu ..if it could and was faster then this emu would rock ..but it dont so ..even if it can link it doesnt rock due to these "errors"/"bugs" ...but it's nice to see that linking can be done


----------



## MattyXB (Jul 14, 2004)

Found the best CRC ROM for both.

But maybe the first rooms are only for beginning and you can't Save.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So I will try again and play a bit more. Make SaveState to be sure and maybe it will Save later or I see it later.


----------



## booya42301 (Jul 14, 2004)

well it worth to see if anyone could get it


----------



## Xeago (Jul 14, 2004)

Regarding the "up Down" controller issue, I think I have a solution.

Use a controler maper to map the functions of the keyboard to the gamepad.

The guy whos working on 2d oot and ww has a unil to do that on his website, but i dont have the link here, so if some one could toss that link in here, I would give them props!


----------



## Costello (Jul 14, 2004)

http://www.oot2d.com is that what you mean? 
(I can't wait for beta 4 btw 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Playmore (Jul 14, 2004)

QUOTE(TyrianCubed @ Jul 14 2004 said:


> QUOTE(booya42301 @ Jul 14 2004 said:
> 
> 
> > anyone tried it with pokemon Yet?
> ...


I'm trying to make pokemon saves work too, but with no result.


----------



## Neo2x (Jul 14, 2004)

Well, the save transfer DOES work(tried it with MegamanBattleNetwork 3 and it's fine), it's just that Pokemon is pretty messed up with saves itself.

Anyway, anybody knows the fastest settings for this emu?(besides the sound ones)


----------



## z_zero_z0 (Jul 14, 2004)

This is kool, for the past hour I've been playing Four Swords by myself.  It is entirely possible with two players because you have two hands.  Only in fights does the controls get a little hairy.  I usually have to move on char into the corner as the other whoops up on the mobs.  Now it would be better if I could find 3 other people who want to crowd around this keyboard.  hopefully LAN and internet will be implemented shortly.


----------



## Airwolf (Jul 14, 2004)

I've experimented a bit using the VNC Server and Viewer. The only problem is this will work only with two players.


----------



## Costello (Jul 14, 2004)

does it run at a decent speed with the VNC??


----------



## Airwolf (Jul 14, 2004)

Unfortunately not. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The screen in the machine using the viewer freezes relatively often. 

I think that with a game like Yu-Gi-Oh, Mario Golf or Advance Wars where the player input has not necessary to be instantly, the alternative could work. However for games like Mario Bros, FIFA or NFL Madden where the player must react instantly it's not recommended.

Also, I don't think card-type games are not recommended due that both players will see both hands.

EDIT: I was refering that the application VNC Viewer is the one that freezes, not the machine.


----------



## Gaisuto (Jul 14, 2004)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Also, I don't think card-type games are not recommended due that both players will see both hands



Not a problem really; I played Yu-Gi-Oh for PS2 with a friend where obviously they can see your hand. Just tell em to look away or something.


----------



## assassinz (Jul 15, 2004)

What are the system requirements for No$GBA?
I have a 1ghz Athlon and this emu uses 99% of the PC resources.
When I close the emulator window, I still have to go to task manager to shut it down totally. 
Anyone know what's up with this?


----------



## neveras (Jul 15, 2004)

I remember playing NO$GB  when I was younger, I think it was around the first time the pokemons came out, playing it with my little bro actually shut him up for a while
and it wasn't half bad, pretty cool to hear that it's still alive and kicking with the feature


----------



## Gaisuto (Jul 15, 2004)

Yep, I used No$GB for things like Pokemonf or a while until that TCGDual thing came out...

But now that its for GBA I'm jumping back towards it.


----------



## OoRagnarok (Jul 15, 2004)

I REALLY need help on this thing... I'm trying to play Four Swords but to no avail...I can't just link up. o-o

Can anyone tell me how to go about this step-by-step? I THINK I'm doing things right...got the bios, resetted the link thingy...But...it just won't do it. ;-;

Please email me at [email protected]

I really want to stab my sister with a sword...at least in a game if not IRL...


----------



## jeffkong (Jul 15, 2004)

make sure you have the correct bios.  There is a link in a previous message by Costello, where there is a lot of *cough**cough*


----------



## Dark_Lord Malik (Jul 15, 2004)

Well The Link Feature Is Looking Cool. I Haven`t Tried It Yet But I Will Try It Later And Will See That It Works Or Not For Me.


----------



## OoRagnarok (Jul 15, 2004)

That's the exact BIOS I got, but still no go. X_o


----------



## lutomes (Jul 15, 2004)

Can anyone get Shining Soul II to do a battery save. Whenever I try I get some ingame error saying save failed. (thats on a new game)

Though when I took my vba battery save it loads fine, but if I try and save it gets the same error. Anyone have this problem or am I the only one?


----------



## jeffkong (Jul 15, 2004)

OoRagnarok: What is your exact problem?  When you link up does the emulator crash, or just not link up?

Delete the NO$GBA configuration settings, and follow these exact instructions:
- run No$GBA.exe
- pick a GBA image (no ZIP)
- go to "Options" / "Emulation setup"
- increase the number of "Emulated Gameboys"
- in "Link Gamepaks", set "Gamepaks in all GBA"
- put the GBA BIOS (ts2.bios) file in the emulator's folder, and rename it to "gba.rom"
- Go to Check Video Intensity and change it to VBA (bright). To make the game not dark.
- click OK, you should then see 2 GBA screens side by side
- Configure your controls, and save your settings.
- Reset the game, and it should work.

If it doesn't, get a new copy of the Zelda Four Swords rom and repeat the steps.


----------



## Hovercraft (Jul 15, 2004)

So do both advance wars freeze? or just # 2?


----------



## HarveyDX (Jul 15, 2004)

i think just # 2


----------



## OoRagnarok (Jul 15, 2004)

Thank tons Jeff! I deleted the files and reextracted 'em all and now it works fine. Must've been a bad configuration or other...x_o

Thanks a million! Now the stabbing of my sister can commence..


----------



## gdeliana (Jul 15, 2004)

Please, Please, Please, Please, Zip Support


----------



## knl (Jul 15, 2004)

oooh... now this is veri veri veri cool. Anyone know if this will work fine in my 1.8ghz celeron with 256 ram? I have to wait a whooping 2 months and about 2 weeks to get it back still (my brother borrowed it for something he had to do) so until then laugh at me crying.


----------



## rchow427 (Jul 15, 2004)

Hey anyone having probs with joypads, I'm using a gravis gamepad pro and the d-pad doesnt work only select, start, a and b 

any suggestions?


----------



## Lord Patamon (Jul 15, 2004)

QUOTE(knl @ Jul 15 2004 said:


> oooh... now this is veri veri veri cool. Anyone know if this will work fine in my 1.8ghz celeron with 256 ram? I have to wait a whooping 2 months and about 2 weeks to get it back still (my brother borrowed it for something he had to do) so until then laugh at me crying.


yeah it should work fine in your computer, it works perfect on my Celeron 500 MHZ with 384 RAM


----------



## BaHaMut_ZeR0 (Jul 16, 2004)

Hrm. There would appear to be clipping in the last row of a two-row screen. Any way to fix that? 

Also, battery saves in FFTA from VBA don't appear to work. no$gba can't even create one for itself. That is, a working save.

On a side note: I think it'd be interesting to have the source to this. It's really small. How'd martin did so much with so little is a mystery to me. And of course, there's the link function.


----------



## Microtic (Jul 16, 2004)

Press CTRL+ALT+Delete and go to the program name under the Applications tab. Then right click on the program name and goto Maximize. That should fix your problem.


----------



## ryanraab (Jul 16, 2004)

maybe with the source code we can't get vba to have link support but you have to remember that the code from the free version is also in the non-free version so he probably wouldn't. Which sucks! I guess you'll just have to get what you can.


----------



## razermanx (Jul 16, 2004)

I used Vba only for pokemon and I have it from a magazine that Pokemon games alone account for 40% of all rom sales for GBA. How can Pokemon not be supported? ok here is a list of stuff i tried:
1] Export Pokemon ruby sav from VBA to no$gba folder, the emulator still clean sweeps my sav
2]I used the Bios but no use
3]The Emulator doesnt save the game

Can anyone suggest a way to transfer VBA saves to No$gba and how to save in no$gba without crashing the game.
Second I guess Martin removed his email from his page for some reason. So Its impossible to contact him unless you have his address in ur address book

No somebody made a comment that the Pokemon saved system is all messed up, if it is how did Forgotten manage to implement it in VBA.


----------



## TyrianCubed (Jul 16, 2004)

I tried a lot but I couldn't get pokemon save made in VBA to run in no$, and it's a very disappointing thing


----------



## Garp (Jul 16, 2004)

::sneaks in::

TACKLES TYRIAN³

::runs off::


----------



## Neo2x (Jul 16, 2004)

As I said before, Pokemon haves a lot of issues with save files; other games saves should work.(tested it with Megaman Battle Network 2 and it was fine)

Anyway, anybody knows the fastest settings for the emu?(the + trick doesn't work on all roms)


----------



## TyrianCubed (Jul 16, 2004)

[email protected] friend Garp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Back on topic, yep it's pokemon's fault for that tricky save, other games work just fine.


----------



## Bitbyte (Jul 16, 2004)

Well, this really sux :s. I can't get Zelda to link up. Can someone plz post when i should right-click etc. I mean a step by step guide. Thx.


----------



## Garp (Jul 16, 2004)

http://www.garpland.com/pikachu.exe


----------



## razermanx (Jul 17, 2004)

Hmm what good is an emulator if it cant run the most successful of all GBA games Pokemon .
Forget linking or VBA exported save files No$gba doesnt even save Pokemon battery files on its own.
Second it lacks the capability to link 2 different games, So how do u trade between ruby and sapphire & fire red and leaf green. This emulator will be good new to Players of Zelda or Megaman but for Pokemon Fans its a big dissapointment. 
I will give Forgotten credit for his work, His emulator never gave many problems, it ran all the pokemon games and allowed their battery saves. VBA is sill the best. This means that Martins claim that No$gba emulates the entire GBA hardware  is wrong, The pokemon games are the only GBA games which use all the GBA hardware be it e-cards, wireless links , Camera etc. If any payed Mr.Korth 5000$ for a debug enabled version only to learn that it doent emulate commercial games like pokemon properly , the person would feel cheated.

Pokemon bugs

1] using Bios in Pokemon Ruby causes a absurd bug, Some sort of scanlines appear when you play the game.

2]You cant export save files from VBA

3]No$gba deleted the save files on loading

4]Using battery save from the game causes a crash

5]You cant link(Trade,battle or mix Record) because you need to save first.

6]You cant run 2 different games, how will u trade across sapphire and ruby

7]No$gba says it emulates all functions, where is the E-card simultaneous rom function

What we need is an advance emulator like TGBdual which could link all games including pokemon for the gb platform. Plus No$GBA claims the emulation of entire GBA hardware ,  where is the option for loading a E card rom in conjunction with a normal rom.

Plus I believe Mr.Korth has behaved a bit proud , rude on other developers. Look at his webpage:
There are a lot of sarcastic comments mde on other emulators.

Plus he should remember however he describe No$gba , its an emulator and he is the only one in the industry who charges for it and is really bad in replying user mails.

Plus No$GBA still doesnt have netplay, if it goes correctly games like Megaman only transfer move data, they dont use the link to optimum efficiency, its like emulating N64 link which is easier to develop. Game like pokemon rely on the link a lot and if an emulator can emulate Pokemon , it cannot claim to be the best.

As a developer myself i will say Visual Boy Advance still Rules and Forgotten is still the best developer for GBA emulation.

Mr.Korth mentioned that he welcomes help but who would help him, he already hurt the most skilled developers through his sarcastic hurting comments.


----------



## Labmaster (Jul 17, 2004)

No$gba has been developed as a tool for Game Developers. Not to play commercial games, to make them. It's main aim has never been to emulate commercial games, and never will be (which is why it's useless complaining about netplay, the developers don't need to test their multi-player games over the internet). razermanx, I'd like you to quote his claim that it 'emulates the entire GBA hardware'. I think you may have mis-interpreted that - it emulates the GBA hardware, nothing said about additional peripherals.

As for Martin's attitude, I myself have found him very easy to deal with, and I think you'll find it's a result of dealing with many of the people out there, similar to those on these boards (sweeping generalisation? Yes. But the large majority of those who play ROMs illegaly are difficult to deal with). Just read the comments from the people on his site after he pulled the freeware version.

Just to clear up another issue, zip files are supported - if you know how. Like no$gbc it requires that pkunzip is present, and there are certain restrictions due to the fact that pkunzip is a dos program.


----------



## lplover2k (Jul 17, 2004)

is there a fic for mairo golf and virtua tennis deosn't work too.

can u post top10 multiplayer games?

For me No$gba is the best emu as it has link supoort and plays the games perfect(speed and sound);just one thing missing;fullscreen;when playing up to 4 players the screens are too small


----------



## jeffkong (Jul 17, 2004)

QUOTE(lplover2k @ Jul 17 2004 said:


> is there a fic for mairo golf and virtua tennis deosn't work too.
> 
> can u post top10 multiplayer games?
> 
> For me No$gba is the best emu as it has link supoort and plays the games perfect(speed and sound);just one thing missing;fullscreen;when playing up to 4 players the screens are too small


You can always maximize the window, to increase the size.

There are programs out there that will make any program running in a window, full screen.  I don't know what they are I just hear about them.  Check Google

I only use No$gba for multiplayer games.  VBA runs full speed for me, and has tons of features.

Go to this link for recommended multiplayer GBA games.
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=ST&f=4&t=19714


----------



## lplover2k (Jul 17, 2004)

thanks but when playing 3-players you can't maximize the window 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i will search for that program


----------



## lplover2k (Jul 17, 2004)

if someone finds the program post the name or url here plz as i can't find it


----------



## RykkuAlsheid (Jul 17, 2004)

I dunno if it's been resolved, but I need to know how...

When I startup Four Swords, it goes to the linkup screen, then it just waits there, without getting past the Please Wait screen. How do I fix it


----------



## lplover2k (Jul 18, 2004)

use bios and "automatic" for cable link and multiple gamepaks


----------



## Sh0rty (Jul 19, 2004)

Pokemon save transfer




2 on 2 battle




How I got it to transfer:
1. Ran the the game through a SRAM patcher
2. Took the .sav from the VBA and transfered it to the no$gba battery file
3. Renamed the VBA save in the battery file to the patched game file


----------



## razermanx (Jul 20, 2004)

Great job man can u tell me which Sram patcher u used and how in easier words did u do the link up?
No$gba deletes Pokemon save files on save , how did you make no$gba save?


----------



## razermanx (Jul 20, 2004)

Thank you shorty , it works, i could save and link the games, great discovery.

You have to convert the game to XROM 128 to make it work.
Now Pokemon works on No$gba , I take my words back Martin did provide a hidden way to run all roms, provided they are free of errors.


----------



## Hovercraft (Jul 20, 2004)

.....anyone want to post a step by step thing for save transfer? im not edumecated in all this stuff


----------



## lplover2k (Jul 20, 2004)

yep don't understand these thing too;what's sram patcher?? and x-rom etc..??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Boulder Dash ex doesn't work with link;have someone found a fix??


----------



## razermanx (Jul 20, 2004)

Sure but the actual  credits go to Shorty:

1]Search google for a Srampatcher, download it
2]unzip the patcher to any directory say c:test, put all your roms in this folder
3]Run command prompt dos mode
4]Type in srampatch 128 filename1.gba anyname.gba
5]This gives you a Xrom that will be perfectly compatible with No$gba
6]Now copy your visual boy save file to the battery folder of no$gba and make a copy of it
Rename it too anyname.sv2.Rename your first save file to anyname.sav
7]Now load the rom in no$gba, make sure you have the gba bios in your no$gba directory and make sure you have enable them in settings.
8]Now dual boot by using the link option
9]You can trade with yourself and battle yourself, you may mix records if you have a diffrent save file for the link window

Its possible to trade between ruby and sapphire, rename the ruby save file to sapphire save file to allow such a trade.
But trading between fire red and sapphire ruby is still no possible, for you cant do the save file trick here.


----------



## razermanx (Jul 20, 2004)

Its still not perfect though, no$gba disallows trades between ruby/sapphire to fire red/leaf green
It requires the same games on both gameboys.


----------



## lplover2k (Jul 21, 2004)

thanks for the tutorial





is this possible to make Mario golf or other games to work in no$gba with this method??


----------



## razermanx (Jul 31, 2004)

any rom is patched so long as it wasnt previously patched.


----------



## narutouzumaki9 (Feb 10, 2008)

QUOTE(Costello @ Jul 13 2004 said:


> Some people have found a way to make most game work with the powerful emulator *No$GBA 1.9*! Here are some screenshots from Zelda: The Four Swords in-game! For those who don't know anything about No$GBA, I suggest to read today's news!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i still dont get it of the 7 part how to get bios thing please help me.


----------



## Twiffles (Feb 10, 2008)

We're on 2.6 already... I don't think this is really needed. Even then, aren't GBA BIOS _illegal_?


----------



## Urza (Feb 10, 2008)

QUOTE(narutouzumaki9 @ Feb 9 2008 said:


> i still dont get it of the 7 part how to get bios thing please help me.


You're an idiot on so many levels.


----------



## xJonny (Feb 10, 2008)

Wow, that was a three and a half year old topic.



QUOTE(Twiffles @ Feb 10 2008 said:


> We're on 2.6 already... I don't think this is really needed. Even then, aren't GBA BIOS _illegal_?



Yeah, but aren't you


----------

